# Aerobatic dog...



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris might have his Cats I found this dog.

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y59/kharjala/?action=view&current=017.mp4


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hahaha! Nice! Watch closely and you can actually see his "OH CRAP" moment. I took a screenshot of him screaming about his foot.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good job Chris....I saw that too.

It surprised me that he walked up to the set and did not get caught right off...You can see the drag bounce too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmm no one likes the catch ??


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't watch the vids cause I'm on this pain in the butt wildblue satilite system.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh bummer Dave ! I think you would have liked it. Show this yote working the set without getting caught...then at the last moment he walks back up to it and wham...and does he do some jumps !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

It drops out and goes stupid too often. I'll just have you narrate the vids from now on.lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok I will do my best and use this analogy...just emagine trying to pull some corn cobs out from under the crib. You doing well and have a few more to pull out. You have to partially crawl under the crib...when all of a sudden, you see...you you guess it..ol Mr. stripe. How fast can you react and squirm outta there







.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I feel a lump forming on the back of my head just thinking about it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeppers---thats gonna leave a mark.lol.


----------

